# What are you going to do with all that food?



## Robin-Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

Because you've got to have a good way to cook it properly.

So I wrote a new article, as many of you may now know I love my food. This continues the trend and focusses on a kitchen solution we finally got around to reviewing.

http://survivalcook.com/the-best-survival-stove/


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

So I have visited your blog twice now. It is not bad but really nothing new to me. I am getting the feeling you are just here to steer us to you blog.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> So I have visited your blog twice now. It is not bad but really nothing new to me. I am getting the feeling you are just here to steer us to you blog.


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> So I have visited your blog twice now. It is not bad but really nothing new to me. I am getting the feeling you are just here to steer us to you blog.


So it is not an overt sales tactic, it is a little more of a covert tactic. Gotcha!

Personally, I already have several alternatives for cooking: camping stove, butane stove, small portable wood stove, propane grill with burners, wood stove.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Once again you people are all nuts. If something goes wrong the government will step up and save us all. I bet they have tens of thousands of mobile kitchens and warehouses full of delicious foods just waiting for a disaster of some kind.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, he's from the gubment and he's here to help. lol

Sorry Sentry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> Personally, I already have several alternatives for cooking: camping stove, butane stove, small portable wood stove, propane grill with burners, wood stove.


 Pretty much the same here. Plus we have the kitchen in the camper. Just fire up the generator for the microwave. fridge and stove are gas and I have several extra tanks for that.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Once again you people are all nuts. If something goes wrong the government will step up and save us all. I bet they have tens of thousands of mobile kitchens and warehouses full of delicious foods just waiting for a disaster of some kind.


And it'll be the good stuff, at least Chili's, Applebee's, Olive Garden type stuff. No McDonald's like happened to the Katrina "victims". Especially since we have Obama instead of a republican in office. I'm sure the government will be there as soon as the lights start to flicker.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Once again you people are all nuts. If something goes wrong the government will step up and save us all. I bet they have tens of thousands of mobile kitchens and warehouses full of delicious foods just waiting for a disaster of some kind.


Yes we do. We also keep lots a it at the FEMA camps! How yall like yer eggs?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Robin-Hood said:


> Because you've got to have a good way to cook it properly.
> 
> So I wrote a new article, as many of you may now know I love my food. This continues the trend and focusses on a kitchen solution we finally got around to reviewing.
> 
> http://survivalcook.com/the-best-survival-stove/


So, what am I gonna do with all that food? Damn well gonna eat it! The other thin bein, fer a fair amounta it, I wouldn't need a fire ta eat it anywho. Best ta have a well rounded storage system.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'm not going to have any problem cooking. How to cook is simple. Having a well organized stocked pantry of food you eat regularly enough to rotate through a large enough stock to be prepared for an extended emergency is far more difficult than planning for a way to cook it all.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For me storing food was not a major issue. I was up to a one year supply (dehydrated, canned, boxed, buckets, etc.) in a short period of time. Getting to a minimum level of sustainability (gardening, canning, etc.) took much longer and is still a work in progress. Most (if not all) of what we can could be simply eaten out of the jar if necessary.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm more than positive my clan would be able to cook without that tiny $200 piece of tin..... :teehee:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Once again you people are all nuts. If something goes wrong the government will step up and save us all. I bet they have tens of thousands of mobile kitchens and warehouses full of delicious foods just waiting for a disaster of some kind.


Especially with all those filled silos of food the govt. has stored.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Davarm said:


> Yes, he's from the gubment and he's here to help. lol
> 
> Sorry Sentry, couldn't help myself.


Neither can I.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Especially with all those filled silos of food the govt. has stored.


Shhh! JayJay what have I told yall bout givin out that info! Now everbody gonna show upta the camps!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> For me storing food was not a major issue. I was up to a one year supply (dehydrated, canned, boxed, buckets, etc.) in a short period of time. Getting to a minimum level of sustainability (gardening, canning, etc.) took much longer and is still a work in progress. Most (if not all) of what we can could be simply eaten out of the jar if necessary.


My food storage has become more difficult this year. I got married to someone with pretty strict diet restrictions. A lot of the food is had stocked is no longer useful and most packaged foods are not what I can store. For example, I now have to stock foods that avoid gluten, acid (like citric acid, vinegar, and others), and nuts. This has been a setback but not a bad one. The wife and I are making and canning our own soups and stocking rice, oats, and other goods. Once I am back on track with my more immediate food storage needs I will move on to subsistence goals. I've started. Got the wife and I prepper related Christmas gifts. Got a nice compost bin that the neighbors won't complain about, lots of pots, some interesting food plants, and a couple box gardens and some heirloom seeds. All good ways to introduce the ideas and thought processes that will be necessary as we continue on. Planting in spring. We are also discussing our needs, considering where we would like to move, and actively discussing ways to improve preps and our general state of preparedness. Even got her carry permit, and we go to the range. Not a bad start considering we just started dating last april. Not trying to hijack the stove thread but any suggestions to further my goals are greatly appreciated. Also found a bee keeping class we would like to take together but haven't signed up for yet.


----------

